# Work at CKS



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Want to spend a summer in the Arkansas Valley? 

Check out summer job opportunities at CKS! See job descriptions below for instructions on how to apply...

View attachment Sales Associate Position.doc


View attachment Assistant Manager Position.doc


----------

